# Extra large scoop shovel?



## TonyG (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking for a very large aluminum scoop or steel, bigger than a #12 for chips and light debris. Whatcha got?

Thanks, Tony


----------



## arathol (Apr 29, 2013)

snow shovel


----------



## XSKIER (May 1, 2013)

Funny thing about those large aluminum scoop shovels is that they are highly valuable. About six weeks ago, I watched 20 or so well used ones sell for $80 to $100 at the Topeka draft horse sale. Same went for the silage forks.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 1, 2013)

TonyG said:


> Looking for a very large aluminum scoop or steel, bigger than a #12 for chips and light debris. Whatcha got?
> 
> Thanks, Tony



Since you're up there in shendoe... You could try Marks Wholesale outlet outside of Hazleton on 309. He has a lot of shovels sometimes and they are decently priced. It's also my favorite store in the area.


----------



## AuerX (May 1, 2013)

I really dont know the measurements youre looking for but this one seems pretty big:

Amazon.com: Neiko Tools Big Scoop Aluminum Snow Shovel with Soft Grip Handle: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## TonyG (May 1, 2013)

It's Chendo  I've heard of Marks and will check them out.



Wagnerwerks said:


> Since you're up there in shendoe... You could try Marks Wholesale outlet outside of Hazleton on 309. He has a lot of shovels sometimes and they are decently priced. It's also my favorite store in the area.


----------



## TonyG (May 1, 2013)

Seen this as well. I like it, thanks Finn.



Finnman said:


> I really dont know the measurements youre looking for but this one seems pretty big:
> 
> Amazon.com: Neiko Tools Big Scoop Aluminum Snow Shovel with Soft Grip Handle: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 1, 2013)

TonyG said:


> It's Chendo  I've heard of Marks and will check them out.



Sorry... I know you guys are pretty sensitive.... Lol


----------

